

This 29yo Was a Waitress – Then Got a Cat with Dwarfism, Quit Job and Made $100m - choult
http://uk.businessinsider.com/meet-grumpy-cats-owner-tabetha-bundesen-2014-12

======
whitten
Grumpy Cat for the win!

